# Haute-Normandie (Dieppe etc.)- recommended site for next wk?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We're looking for a quiet site, roughly between Fecamp & Le Treport and in or near a fishing village. There are no ACSI sites open which will accommodate the RV (i.e. only one open, and it doesn't have the ">4t" box ticked, and the rest don't open until April.

Anyone have any little gems they'd like to share? All we would like to have is EHU. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

I think St Valerey en Caux will be open. Its about 20 minutes walk from the town


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

PeterandLinda said:


> I think St Valerey en Caux will be open. Its about 20 minutes walk from the town


And a really good quayside fish market.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

We were turned away from the Muni site in St Valery en Caux last December because the ground can get very soft and the warden will not risk putting a motorhome on it.

The aire at Le Treport costs €8.50, BUT it includes EHU as well as dumps.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

The aire at St Valery en Caux is definitely open, we popped in there last week, didn't stay though because it was blowing a gale and pouring with rain and van was rocking, so had a quick walk around the village and left. Will visit again when the weather is better as it looked a lovely position.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

esperelda said:


> The aire at St Valery en Caux is definitely open, we popped in there last week, didn't stay though because it was blowing a gale and pouring with rain and van was rocking, so had a quick walk around the village and left. Will visit again when the weather is better as it looked a lovely position.


Did you happen to note if there was EHU? We will need it, as the leisure batteries are on their last legs.

Dougie.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't think theres any electric at St Valerie en Caux and it might be a bit tight for an RV, its very popular and units park *very* close.

The aire at Le Treport should be ok for you, electricity included in the price...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=145

Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

esperalda - I referred to the municipal campsite. The Aire at the harbour entrance is always open, but can be very windy - as has been noted.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We've decided to give the aire at le Treport a go for Monday & Tuesday (if we can get in!). Currently at La Roulletta just in France in the Basque country overnight, then on up to Poitiers tomorrow before arriving at Le Treport on Monday. We don't tend to do aires due to the size of the rig & trailer, but by all accounts, it seems a good bet we'll get in, and are looking forward to ambling around the town for a couple of days.

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

Dougie.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hopefully the entry machine at Le Treport will accept your credit/debit card. If not, find someone with a French card and ask them to work the machine for you, giving them cash in lieu.
Also, be sure to leave by the expiry time on the ticket, or you will have to go through the booking-in process again to generate another ticket, paying for another 24 hours. And if your card didn't work the first time.................

Best use the lower part of the aire - it can be a bit noisy at the top by the recycling works.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*haute normandy*

Hi We stopped there recently and it has security poles coming up so no problem getting in, but the machine is in french so take your time and if at first you dont get it to work try again,nice aire easy to find as you go into treport it is well signed,on the right just past a campsite,which is not open until april. hope this helps.regards harvey. :lol:


----------

